
Ask HN: Can European cookie warnings be avoided by using localStorage instead? - nkkollaw
I don&#x27;t exactly what the use of the cookie warnings is, since you can barely use the site if you disable cookies, but even if they were useful, the current implementation on most websites causes most of the page to get covered on mobile.<p>While designers figure out a better way to present the warnings, is it possible to avoid the need for them by using localStorage instead of cookies?
======
ksherlock
No. The so called "cookie law" is actually about personal data and doesn't
even mention cookies. Using local storage won't help. Some cookie usage is
exempt from the notification. The best way to avoid cookie warnings is to not
do anything that requires cookie warnings.

"The ePrivacy directive – more specifically Article 5(3) – requires prior
informed consent for storage or for access to information stored on a user's
terminal equipment. In other words, you must ask users if they agree to most
cookies and similar technologies (e.g. web beacons, Flash cookies, etc.)
before the site starts to use them."

[http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2...](http://eur-
lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:L:2001:008:0001:0022:EN:PDF)

[http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:...](http://eur-
lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32002L0058:EN:HTML)

[http://ec.europa.eu/ipg/basics/legal/cookies/index_en.htm](http://ec.europa.eu/ipg/basics/legal/cookies/index_en.htm)

~~~
nkkollaw
I was afraid of that. Thanks for the links, I'll take a look.

From your comment it seems as if any data stored on the server is fine? For
instance, I could potentially track all info Google Analytics tracks, what the
user clicks on, what torrent files they've downloaded recently etc., as long
as I store that on a database instead of a cookie (not that I want to do it,
just trying to understand)?

~~~
pmontra
You could use a self hosted Piwik instead of Google Analytics
[http://piwik.org/blog/2014/10/cnil-recommends-piwik-
analytic...](http://piwik.org/blog/2014/10/cnil-recommends-piwik-analytics-
tool-no-cookie-consent/)

However be careful of what information you store about your users. The rule of
thumb is not to store what you don't really need, and check the law for how
much sensitive is what's left. You might have to notify privacy authorities of
what you store, why and how you protect it. Your country of operation makes
some difference. If you're in the USA check the new Privacy Shield
[http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-16-216_en.htm](http://europa.eu/rapid/press-
release_IP-16-216_en.htm)

~~~
nkkollaw
Thanks.

Yes, I'm not storing anything, it was just hypothetical to understand what the
deal is :-)

